# My "OMG the Pigment Size is Changing!" CCO Haul



## gildedangel (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone! Thought I would share my CCO haul! I got three LE pigments, note that there are no permanent colors there because the closest MAC store is 350 miles away, but they did have a good selection of LE colors. I have never owned a full-sized pigment before so I am super excited! I picked up Lovely Lily, Sweet Sienna, and Bell-Bottom Blue.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jan 11, 2010)

Great haul! I'm so jealous you found Sweet Sienna pigment. I've been looking for it forever!

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous colours!!


----------



## thelimabean (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet Sienna looks really pretty


----------



## Kragey (Jan 11, 2010)

The title of this thread totally made my day.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 11, 2010)

Very lucky to have found Sweet Sienna!  Great haul!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 11, 2010)

Enjoy your pigments


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 11, 2010)

Awww you found sweet sienna! I am dying to own a full size jar of that! Jealous!!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice enjoy!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 11, 2010)

Get them while you can...I don't use pigments, but their being RTV'd soon. I assume CCO should still carry the old size.


----------



## fintia (Jan 12, 2010)

bell bottom is so gorg!


----------



## Boule (Jan 13, 2010)

You found Sweet Sienna! I'm jealous! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 13, 2010)

man..i need to go to a cco!  sweet sienna!?  lucky!!!  thats an awesome find!  enjoy :]


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 13, 2010)

sweet sienna is gorgeous! lucky you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have a sample jar. Stocked up on some LE pigments myself recently...


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet Sienna is so pretty!
Others also btw


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Lovely Lily <3


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 14, 2010)

You are so lucky to get Sweet Sienna!! I'm so lemming for that pigment ever since I first saw it at my CCO. I hope I do find it soon!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 14, 2010)

Lovely selection of colors! I need to hit my CCO soon.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 18, 2010)

Great haul. Sweet Sienna is my favourite pigment & I only have a pan of it pressed


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 19, 2010)

those pigments are great! I need to go to my cco and get somee


----------

